# BLackborough House



## Trouserama (Mar 14, 2010)

Went over to Blackborough House near Collumpton at the weekend. Beautiful weather. Even managed to overexpose some shots. I know this ones has been mentioned before but it is a bit special. Built 1830??? by the Earl of Egramont but never really finished. He ran out of readdies and promptly died. Was used for various purposes. A school. An internment camp for conscientious objectors (trained up on agri knowhow and set upon the land). Gradually dismantalled down the years and is currently used as a scrap yard. Pretty amazing one too with rotting classics everywhere.

The house is amazingly huge




























Jag anyone?


----------



## Urban Mole (Mar 14, 2010)

You didnt go inside...??


----------



## Trouserama (Mar 14, 2010)

It is still a working scrap yard and the proprietor is not persuaded by reason! Read the thread on Blackborough to find out more


----------



## HypoBoy (Mar 14, 2010)

Reminds me of Hainford Hall in Norfok, which is used in a similar way. They probably won't let you inside for good reason. If it's anything like Hainford, it's probably chock full of all the expensive bits stripped from the scrappers!


----------



## hnmisty (Mar 15, 2010)

Was it finished off at a later point then if the old Earl ran out of dough? If it was used later on then someone must have finished it off? Imagine letting it run down in more modern years  It just looks like you if you had the dosh you could make it inhabitable once more _fairly_ easily...

Don't suppose you found a Jag E-type on your wanders? *yoik!*


----------



## Trouserama (Mar 15, 2010)

No, no E types. But loads of other stuff. The house was put up for sale about 2-3 years ago for about 1.5 million. They reckoned 2 million spend to bring it up for a five million worth. However it was not taken on and it continues to be one of Devons tragic buildings. I think the estate agent reckoned that the scrap may have been worth more than the house.


----------



## mookster (Mar 15, 2010)

a lot of the cars have been cleared recently, and there used to be cars inside the house too. The owners don't take too kindly to visitors though.....


----------



## lost (Mar 16, 2010)

I love the look of the place, I don't think I could ever see enough photos of it.
Someone must be able to get inside the house.


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 17, 2010)

Inside the house is where the realy rare & special cars are kept!

1920s cars parked on the staircase et al.

I'm surprised they let you take pictures.

One place I've always meant to go & visit when in Devon, maybe next time I'm down


----------



## mookster (Mar 17, 2010)

escortmad79 said:


> I'm surprised they let you take pictures.
> 
> One place I've always meant to go & visit when in Devon, maybe next time I'm down



yeah I'd love to go down and take pictures but the horror stories I've heard from people who have been chased off by the owners of the house and yard has always put me off


----------



## krela (Mar 17, 2010)

Perhaps, given it's not abandoned and is actually very much in use by real human people who have feelings and their own opinions, this place is best left alone.


----------



## mookster (Mar 17, 2010)

krela said:


> Perhaps, given it's not abandoned and is actually very much in use by real human people who have feelings and their own opinions, this place is best left alone.



surely the same could be said for all live sites though?


----------



## krela (Mar 17, 2010)

Indeed, but this isn't in the live sites forum is it?


----------



## lost (Mar 18, 2010)

It's a bit of a funny one, it's obviously a derelict house, even if it is inside a (semi?) active scrapyard.


----------



## Trouserama (Mar 19, 2010)

Definitely inhabited, Definitely derelict and definitely a business. I had two people ask me directions in the short time that I was there. It really is rather difficult to find


----------



## kinega (Mar 21, 2010)

*Whats the name of the company*

Anyone know the name of the scap company operating from here?


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 24, 2010)

kinega said:


> Anyone know the name of the scap company operating from here?


Yes thanks


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 24, 2010)

lost said:


> It's a bit of a funny one, it's obviously a derelict house, even if it is inside a (semi?) active scrapyard.


It's very active, as are the dogs that guard the place


----------



## chaoticreason (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks like a really cool explore.Lovely looking place,especially with all those old cars,is it not possible to just simply enter the place as a prospective customer of Blackborough Motor Salvage,it is after all a working scrapyard yard.
I don't quite know where that puts it as a derelict site,but certainly the original use of the house is in a state of dereliction.


----------

